

Erlang spam considered harmful - MaysonL

What in hell is going on with the Erlang spam - is it a coordinated front page takeover attempt or a flash mob?
======
jws
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=512145>

~~~
MaysonL
If I'd found this earlier I wouldn't have bothered posting... oh well - a
little unintentional karma whoring won't hurt the site too badly.

------
drsnyder
Hmm... or is it someone running an experiment to see if everything with
'Erlang' in the title will be upvoted?

